# It's been a while since I switched off my S1...



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

and stopped using this forum, so can someone remind me if we're allowed to discuss hacking of Tivos here.

Just wondering if anyone has tried increasing the disk size or improving the functionality yet?

If not here then is it being discussed anywhere?

R.


----------



## TCM2007 (Dec 25, 2006)

It hasn't been discussed in the UK yet.

Putting in bigger disks been done on US boxes running the same software iteration.

Hacking however, is heavily locked out and would likely require substantial hardware modification of the soldering iron type. As they are rented boxes, I don't think it would be advisable even if possible!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The S1 is now a seperate forum and can be found here and, as far as I know, hacking such as you describe has never not been allowed. The only thing not allowed is discussion of using third-party EPG data; and this is still the case.


----------



## Dicko (Oct 10, 2005)

cwaring said:


> The S1 is now a seperate forum and can be found here and, as far as I know, hacking such as you describe has never not been allowed. The only thing not allowed is discussion of using third-party EPG data; and this is still the case.


In case it wasn't clear, I was referring to enhancing the new Virgin Tivo box. That's why I posted it in this forum!

R.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Well you now have both bases covered  You mentioned switching off your S1; you did not specify you had a VM Tivo


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Two points to note:

1: Hacking of VM/TiVo discussion is NOT allowed.
2: It is not your box to hack.


----------

